# Stay with Droid X or get Thunderbolt for LTE..



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now I'm at a crossroads. I currently own a Droid X with a 2 year contract that will not renew until August 2012. I have the unlimited 3G data plan but with tiered data on the horizon I really want to get the unlimited LTE plan so I'll be grandfathered into it. I have the opportunity to get a Thunderbolt for a very good price allowing me to up upgrade before the rumored 7th D-Day.

I use a buttload of data. Easily over 10-15 gigs a month from streaming Netflix, downloading roms and nightlies, using GPS for work etc. In other words tiered data will destroy my phone experience. I love my droid x and am more than happy with it, I don't really care for a Thunderbolt but the Charge is out of the question and the TB will hold over until the Nexus 4g comes out







which I'll have an unlimited LTE plan for if I go this route.

What would you do?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmm. The data part is the trickiest, considering how much you use. I would pull the trigger on the bolt, and get your next device full retail. That way you are locking in your price, and eventually getting the device you want. The savings would be like $50 a month. so if you buy the nexus 4g 6 months from now, you have 300 bucks in your pocket you saved, and then the unlimited 4g for the rest of the nexus' life time.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tiered data from verizon is said to be coming 7/7/11 so if you want to get unlimited 4g data i'd say get the tbolt now


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Charge is better phone

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the Bolt if forthing to lock into the unlimited 4G..especially if you use as much data as you stated


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

buy a charge, thunderbolt is fat, and battery lasts 4 minutes


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Since you already have a unlimited data, dont you keep it, even after 7/7/2011, at least for your next upgrade?

If that is true, wait for the SGS2 or Bionic.


----------



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

He has 3g though. You need to have 4g before 7/7 to keep 4g unlimited.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tohsh said:


> He has 3g though. You need to have 4g before 7/7 to keep 4g unlimited.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It was said that VZW doesnt differentiate. Data is Data is Data.

EDIT: Spoke with VZW and they confirmed.


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

The only issue is, no one knows how long Verizon will let you go from 3g to 4g without having to lose unlimited. Could be a month, could be longer, but no one knows. I for one wouldn't want to risk it, if I didn't have to. Especially since, in your case, your phone experience would have to be altered drastically to accommodate for tiered plans.

Can I ask you, why is the Charge out of the question? I picked one up about a month ago, and I am absolutely in love. I came from a DX as well, if that makes a difference.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

god im on the edge...i really dont have the money to buy the tbolt but i see it on verizons website for 170 certified preowned(sounds like im buying a car lol) but is it 200 in store new? cus if so i may go in to verizon ***** about my charger port....get a new one ina couple days sell that one and then upgrade to the tbolt...by the 7th


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

How much is it going to cost to end you contract and get the certified preowned? I think it only costs $170 with a 2-year contract which means you have to end your other one preemptively. Also in my area, the Droid X sells for about $190+ on craigslist. That would cover some of your costs.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I would just stick with the X and wait for a better phone to come out. Running cm7 on the x is pretty awesome and I like how development on it has come.


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Keep the X for awhile.. I have talked to some people at Verizon, they confirmed that if you have unlimited data before the tiered starts you will keep it as long as you stay in contract with Verizon. Whether you upgrade to 4G or not, you will still have unlimited.

Call and ask for yourself..


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Tahl said:


> How much is it going to cost to end you contract and get the certified preowned? I think it only costs $170 with a 2-year contract which means you have to end your other one preemptively. Also in my area, the Droid X sells for about $190+ on craigslist. That would cover some of your costs.


i dont have to end my contract...i have an upgrade still...im still on the family share plan with the parents...and i used my moms upgrade to get this DX like 6 months ago. and now im already wanting a new phone hahahaha. So i can just use mine...because my mom doesnt care about her phone...she loves her flip phone hahaha. but it just said 170 certified preowned on the website? so its the same price in store?? Then may well get just a new one in store then....and if DX's go for that much then i think i will go complain about my charger port....cus its loose and i have to set it perfectly for it to charge..and the same thing happened to me when with my droid 1 and they swapped it out for free...got a new one mailed to me in 2 days...so at that point id have a new one to either keep for alil while to something newer comes out ....or go ahead and get the tbolt....and ya i did read about the fact that as long as u have unlimited now u will still have it even if u upgrade so i think it probably will be a smart idea to wait a couple months for something with a dual core or something


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would personally get the Bolt the reason? Well you never know with the evil empire called big red soon after they might say hey 3g is diff from 4g so if you upgrade to 4g youll have to follow tiered data plan which would suck. I wouldnt take chances I would get a tbolt right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

sparta31 said:


> I would personally get the Bolt the reason? Well you never know with the evil empire called big red soon after they might say hey 3g is diff from 4g so if you upgrade to 4g youll have to follow tiered data plan which would suck. I wouldnt take chances I would get a tbolt right now.


Every VZW rep I've spoken with (in-store and on the phone) has stated that customers will be able to stay on unlimited data as long as they maintain their contract with Verizon. Switching to 4g from 3g will not affect being able to get unlimited data from what they're saying.

Personally, I don't think VZW is an evil empire called big red. They're a corporation in a capitalistic economy. It's their job to make as much money as they can.  If I ever felt a company's business practices were "evil," I would simply move to a different company.

As far as upgrading is concerned, I have yet to find a phone that could draw me away from my Droid X. The next gen phones are awesome and all, but I'll probably end up waiting for at least another generation. CM7 has breathed new life into my Droid X, and my benchmark results are just as high, if not better, than what is coming out.


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol you spoke to VZW rep they dont know shit only the people up top know anything so I wouldnt take that with any grain of salt. Each to their own I guess but I think verizon is much more evil nnow it use to be not as bad but they are getting worse.

The droid x is a good phone no doubt about that I know because I have owned own. But to say that its better or as good as this phone you have no idea about the new phones. Also benchmarks dont mean squat anymore its very crappy to go on benchmarks take them with a grain of salt, for instance the charge benchmark is lower than the droid x but the charge has better specs so benchmarks dont tell the whole story. Also me gettin 22 down on downloads compared to the shitty 3g I was getting on the X this is a significant upgrade in itself. 


swiftmazda said:


> Every VZW rep I've spoken with (in-store and on the phone) has stated that customers will be able to stay on unlimited data as long as they maintain their contract with Verizon. Switching to 4g from 3g will not affect being able to get unlimited data from what they're saying.
> 
> Personally, I don't think VZW is an evil empire called big red. They're a corporation in a capitalistic economy. It's their job to make as much money as they can.  If I ever felt a company's business practices were "evil," I would simply move to a different company.
> 
> As far as upgrading is concerned, I have yet to find a phone that could draw me away from my Droid X. The next gen phones are awesome and all, but I'll probably end up waiting for at least another generation. CM7 has breathed new life into my Droid X, and my benchmark results are just as high, if not better, than what is coming out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

sparta31 said:


> Lol you spoke to VZW rep they dont know shit only the people up top know anything so I wouldnt take that with any grain of salt. Each to their own I guess but I think verizon is much more evil nnow it use to be not as bad but they are getting worse.
> 
> The droid x is a good phone no doubt about that I know because I have owned own. But to say that its better or as good as this phone you have no idea about the new phones. Also benchmarks dont mean squat anymore its very crappy to go on benchmarks take them with a grain of salt, for instance the charge benchmark is lower than the droid x but the charge has better specs so benchmarks dont tell the whole story. Also me gettin 22 down on downloads compared to the shitty 3g I was getting on the X this is a significant upgrade in itself.


Both phones have their perks, that's for sure. Like you said, to each their own. Personally, I'm finding the latest gen phones (Charge, Thunderbolt, etc.) to be lacking in innovation. They definitely have their improvements over the X and such, but it just doesn't have the "wow" factor for me. Now, I'm excited about the Bionic. If there's one phone I would consider upgrading to, that would be it.

Obviously, I know that benchmarks aren't everything. Stock system specs aren't everything either since tweaks, AOSP, and other things that boost efficiency can make a world of a difference. I'm not saying one phone is better than the other as far as technical specs, but I am saying that I believe the Droid X is a better phone based on *my experiences*. Of course, that's my *opinion*.  Please don't take it as fact or say I don't have any idea about the new phones. After all, you'd be assuming that I was stating a fact and not an *opinion *if you do, which is obviously not the case.

Yes, I spoke with a variety of VZW reps. One of them literally read to me verbatim some internal email that informs them of the upcoming changes. It was more of a Q&A document if customers had any questions. So yes, "lol" I spoke to a Verizon representative. Since their responses were consistent both in the store and on the phone, I'm going to go with what they're saying for now. I have had nothing but positive experiences with VZW customer service, especially in comparison to my experiences with AT&T before switching services.

In regards to the poor 3g speeds, mine really aren't that bad (I live in the middle of a very large city). 4g is considerably faster, but I don't really need it on my phone. 99% of the places I go on a daily basis have Wifi.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My thoughts as somebody who moved from the Droid X to the Thunderbolt...

Given that you'll be grandfathered into unlimited LTE even if you still have a DX and given that CM7 is now on DX, I'd say stay unless it's worth $450 (cost of a TBolt off contract not from VZW) to be able to flash kernels and be where "all the devs" are. I left my Droid X because I was pissed off about its locked status and I was afraid of being left behind with unlimited LTE. Plus I was at contract-renewal time. At that point, I had some very different variables to consider than you do now.

Ultimately, if I were in your shoes, I would very likely stay on my Droid X, unless I figured flashing the latest/greatest hacks was worth $450. Given my financial status today, I would have to wait before it would be worth $450. A few months ago, perhaps it was worth $450, but not today.

So in other words, it depends. But is it worth $450 to you? Most people I would say it probably isn't. FTR, don't expect the TBolt to be tons better than your Droid X. That was one sweet phone (just crappy software, which has now been kinda fixed).


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> My thoughts as somebody who moved from the Droid X to the Thunderbolt...
> 
> Given that you'll be grandfathered into unlimited LTE even if you still have a DX and given that CM7 is now on DX, I'd say stay unless it's worth $450 (cost of a TBolt off contract not from VZW) to be able to flash kernels and be where "all the devs" are. I left my Droid X because I was pissed off about its locked status and I was afraid of being left behind with unlimited LTE. Plus I was at contract-renewal time. At that point, I had some very different variables to consider than you do now.
> 
> ...


Well said. The Droid X is really getting better thanks to devs like cvpcs and others. CM7 on my phone is a night and day difference from the utter crap that is Blur (I know some people swear by it). The amount of tools and tweaks available really do me make my Droid X exactly the way I want it. As of right now, I'm extremely pleased with the amount of third party support it is receiving. Sure, you can get the latest bells and whistles with a Thunderbolt, but you ultimately have to weigh whether or not it's worth the money.

With Liberty, APEX, Darkslide X, CM7, and other ROMs out there for the DX, there's plenty of options to "transform" your phone. Ultimately, it just comes down to preference.


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Apex and Liberty were my fav roms for the droid x haha and gummyjar got crazy battery life


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

sparta31 said:


> Apex and Liberty were my fav roms for the droid x haha and gummyjar got crazy battery life


Yeah, I really like Apex and Liberty as well. CM7 is my favorite because of the amount of fun I'm having with it, but I had better battery life with both Apex and Liberty. I never tried gummyjar, but I've heard good things.


----------

